

SOAP Router - tgeorge
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/soaprouter/soap-first-smart-router-w-touch-display-powered-by

======
0x420
i thought this was going to be about the Simple Object Access Protocol

~~~
kjs3
That makes 2 of us.

